# SAE and Otocincluses



## FishingRaccoon (Apr 29, 2006)

I just got both a few days ago and they are being quarentined in together along with a Pearl Gourami. Well the SAE is chasing the otocincluses around and when they take a rest he swims on top of them and rest downs on them. I was under the impression that SAE were pretty peaceful fish that went well with pretty much anything.

Yes I am sure it is a SAE too, checked, then checked again, and tripled checked with every description online and the pictures I could find.

The Pearl Gourami has also taken to spending most of the day in the ornament placed in the quarentined, my girlfriend says that she thinks that the SAE is "bullying" it too. But I haven't witnessed this but doubt it because the Pearl Gourami is already bigger than the SAE, and after dealing with a Rainbow Shark and a Gold Gourami competing over the same shrimp pelet and the Gourami always winning I really doubt that is the case. (Side note: the Rainbow Shark and Gold Gourami are in seperate tanks now)

Any clue what is going on here though, do SAE just not get along with otocincluses, and if so what would be safe to put a SAE with? I was planning on putting it in with my Gold Gourami and some Corries sharing that tank.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm sorry to tell you this, but at least in my experience they are big bullies, others may use more explicit terms. Personally I would put the SAE in an algae filled tank all by itself, but others may have some more constructive advice. I've heard that there are some peaceful SAE's but I have not had this experience myself. Good luck.


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

I've had SAEs and Ottos in a tank together for probably 6 months. At first, the SAEs and Ottos did interact somewhat. The SAEs were close to the same size as the Ottos when I got them. But once the SAEs got bigger, they just kept to themselves. Mind you, now the SAEs seem to pick on each other, but I don't really think it's picking. They'll settle on top of each other all the time and the one on the bottom doesn't seem to mind much 'cause it'll just sit there. And I know they trade places so it's not just one.

How many SAEs are there and what's the tank size for the QT? Mine are pretty active in my 32G. Maybe a little more space and once they get a bit bigger, things will be fine for you too.

Interestingly, my cories do the same thing. They sit on top of each other all the time.


----------

